# Red Devil or Flower Horn?



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

Which of these are usally the most aggressive?


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

usually a flowerhorn will be more agressive than a red devil. but it all comes down to the individual fish


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> but it all comes down to the individual fish












Thats what I thought!! I'm toying with the idea of getting rid of my 5.5" Gold Spilo and getting a FlowerHorn!!







I saw 2 FH's yesterday at my LPS they were just going nuts in the tanks when I walked past! I put my finger by the tank and they flipped they were bashing their heads against the glass! It blew me away!


----------



## watermonst3rs (Feb 15, 2004)

I've owned 4 Red Devils and 3 FHs and every FH has been more aggressive, also more interactive with me.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

My FH is just starting to realize his potential. But he's still a little bitch though.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i think the flower horn would be more aggresive. when they breed those guys thats one

of the traits they look for i believe


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

both are awsome fish, my red devil bites my hand at 5 inches, and flowerhorns probly would to, id say personal pref, whatever you choose you wont be dissapointed.


----------



## Fargo (Jun 8, 2004)

Lonald said:


> both are awsome fish, my red devil bites my hand at 5 inches, and flowerhorns probly would to, id say personal pref, whatever you choose you wont be dissapointed.


 I agree. The flowerhorn is a man-made killer, and the meanest Red Devils are one of the best buys at the LFS if bought young.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Do flowerhorn still aggreessive in a large aquaria?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i think i read somewhere that flowerhorn and labiatius [sp?] and cintrinellum aggression goes up in smaller aquariums.

i've seen some mean ass flowerhorns though. i was at the vietnamese restaurant and they had this flowerhorns that was roughly 10"-11"...mean bastard, kept trying to attack my head through the glass.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

do think think trading a 5.5 - 6" Gold Spilo for a FH would be a good deal?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

IMO FH


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> do think think trading a 5.5 - 6" Gold Spilo for a FH would be a good deal?


 depends on what kinda fh and what size.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> QUOTE (PsychoLes @ Aug 8 2004, 04:10 AM)
> do think think trading a 5.5 - 6" Gold Spilo for a FH would be a good deal?
> 
> depends on what kinda fh and what size.


Guess you're right! What do you guys think would be fair??


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

i'm not the most knowledgeable person, but i think you could maybe trade it in for a 4-5" fh, not sure what kind though. you definitely won't be able to get any high grade flowerhorns though, unless you plan on paying extra.


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

PsychoLes said:


> do think think trading a 5.5 - 6" Gold Spilo for a FH would be a good deal?


 depends on the grade of flowerhorn you will be trading for and what size


----------



## BLOCKA (Nov 28, 2003)

Devil


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

fh are generally more "agressive" if you will but it all depends on the fishl


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

am i the only one who thinks fh are ugly? They seem very aggressive though, if only they looked better.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

typically a flowerhorn would be more aggressive, but sometimes there are some flowerhorn and red devils that are not as aggressive or not aggressive at all.


----------



## stayin yellow (Aug 9, 2004)

dont diss the fh


----------

